# Favorite blanks



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Iâ€™ve ordered a kit from mudhole to build my first rod. Itâ€™s an MHX blank. This first rod will be for a friend and to get my feet wet in rod building. 

My question is, what is your favorite blank for throwing 1/8oz jig heads with a trout/redfish plastic? And where do you order them? 

My other question is if there is any place around corpus that carries blanks or rod building supplies? 

Thanks


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Roy's bait and tackle I think is in corpus. Check them out for supplies.


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

My favorite all round blank for trout and reds is the REVCB 70 M from Batson enterprise.
Good action and strong backbone.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

PBC said:


> Roy's bait and tackle I think is in corpus. Check them out for supplies.


Iâ€™ve been in there before but never really looked around for rod building stuff. Iâ€™ll have to check it out.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

What blank did you get with the kit and how do you think it will work?

I've never thought one rod for both reds and specs was best, but two that were good for the light jigs and fished OK were the MHX MB782HM and the Batson ISB802.75. Both are out of production.

I think Batson has a Revelation equivalent. Look at the MHX NEPS78MXF.

Get Bit for Batson and Mudhole for MHX if you have to order but getting local is definitely an advantage.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

My friend who builds rods says his favorite is Rainshadow... If you want me to get you in touch with him I can, I'm sure he'd be glad to talk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

SJ842 ML Fast action. I have no idea how it will work, my buddy requested that blank so weâ€™ll see.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

dk2429 said:


> My friend who builds rods says his favorite is Rainshadow... If you want me to get you in touch with him I can, I'm sure he'd be glad to talk


I think Royâ€™s might carry rain shadow. Gonna go look, they have them on their website. Would be nice to pick one up before buying it. Also here the st croix SCV blanks are good


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Csafisher said:


> Would be nice to pick one up before buying it.


So true! The SJ842 in the kit should be good.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

the MHX is a good blank, built many of them. 
As far as question one... it is completely personal preference. It is what feels good to the person using it. When i build a rod for someone I asked them about their favorite rod that they currently own. I get the action and power off it and listen to their comments on why they like it and what they wished was different, to help them get the exactly what they want. 

one brands power and actions are not the same as another they will vary to a degree. and then you also have the diameter and the tapers of each blank brand.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Royâ€™s has a selection of rain shadow and Phoenix blanks for those interested.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Batson Rainshadow SP843 7ft ML is a very popular model for inshore use for specs and reds. And you can cut some off the butt end for a nice wading rod a little shorter and lighter. Laguna Custom rods has their own line of custom blanks and doesn't use them but I've heard they are very popular.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

teamfirstcast said:


> Batson Rainshadow SP843 7ft ML


The SP843 is actually a medium popping blank. For the medium light you want the SP842.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sure, but for our local fish on the coast.*



PBC said:


> The SP843 is actually a medium popping blank. For the medium light you want the SP842.


Yes, but having built many SP842 rods I find its a little light and whippy for unless specifically tossing tails or light lures. The 843 much more versatile for most general use and a good crosssover for bass, trout, reds, etc. The RX6 material gives these blanks a mod-fast action and a lot of bend under a load.


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

Csafisher said:


> SJ842 ML Fast action. I have no idea how it will work, my buddy requested that blank so weâ€™ll see.


I have built 4 on this blank. Love working with white blanks. I have built for friends and they love em. I rarely ever throw any heavier head than an 1/8 and it works well. I threw a topwater with it the other day and worked very well also. For an inexpensive blank, I'll keep building on them. I'm not sure if I could tell the difference in it and a $150 blank, maybe, maybe not. But I dont worry about screwing up a build on a $50 blank. I like fishing em. JMO


----------



## HiMe (Jul 7, 2016)

jr22dad said:


> I have built 4 on this blank. Love working with white blanks. I have built for friends and they love em. I rarely ever throw any heavier head than an 1/8 and it works well. I threw a topwater with it the other day and worked very well also. For an inexpensive blank, I'll keep building on them. I'm not sure if I could tell the difference in it and a $150 blank, maybe, maybe not. But I dont worry about screwing up a build on a $50 blank. I like fishing em. JMO


I just finished my first build on this blank (white) but haven't been able to fish it yet. Feels great though. I plan on breaking it in next week.


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

HiMe said:


> I just finished my first build on this blank (white) but haven't been able to fish it yet. Feels great though. I plan on breaking it in next week.


I'm willing to bet you wont be disappointed


----------



## HiMe (Jul 7, 2016)

jr22dad said:


> I'm willing to bet you wont be disappointed


I'm really excited about this trip because I'm doing two more rods (a casting on Rainshadow IMMS72ML (-2") and a spinner on Rod Geek C470MF) before I go.

Hope to have some good feedback in 10 days.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*fast versus medium fast*

is there much difference, the medium fast rods seem a little whippy?? I'm looking for a lightweight topwater/corky/tail rod, I'm thinking fast tip. I use the same rod for all. I know most have a different rod for tails and tops, I use the same. Recommendations for wading and boating, again same rod?? :texasflag


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

There is a lot of difference more than I wish to type at this time of the morning. Pick what you like to compliment how you fish and buy it. Mod fast is "whippy" but works well with braid for working soft plastics.

Shorter rods are easier to land fish when wade fishing. So If you were doing 1 rod for everything I would stay between 6'5" and 6'9".


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



PBC said:


> There is a lot of difference more than I wish to type at this time of the morning. Pick what you like to compliment how you fish and buy it. Mod fast is "whippy" but works well with braid for working soft plastics.
> 
> Shorter rods are easier to land fish when wade fishing. So If you were doing 1 rod for everything I would stay between 6'5" and 6'9".


here is the all star for rebuild. :texasflag


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

c hook said:


> here is the all star for rebuild. :texasflag


what quick disconnect is that you have tied on?


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

jr22dad said:


> c hook said:
> 
> 
> > here is the all star for rebuild.
> ...


Those are quick clips. Norton makes some and a smaller mom/pop company....maybe Tony's clips. FTU sell them...been using them for years. They work great


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Pat Helton said:


> My favorite all round blank for trout and reds is the REVCB 70 M from Batson enterprise.
> Good action and strong backbone.


Thats about as good a all around blank as you can buy anywhere.... :cheers:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Csafisher said:


> Iâ€™ve ordered a kit from mudhole to build my first rod. Itâ€™s an MHX blank. This first rod will be for a friend and to get my feet wet in rod building.
> 
> My question is, *what is your favorite blank for throwing 1/8oz jig heads* with a trout/redfish plastic? And where do you order them?
> 
> ...


Theres been some great responses above for ya CSAfisher..

But, for me, the answer is like people talkin "Fords Vs Chevys", or what Lure or Plastic tail should I buy, that works best to catch a Trout. 
The answer is up to the individual once you put the rod and the lure in your hand.

But, since you asked, I'll give my opinion, which doesnt mean a thing other than to me lol. And since Im avoiding my "Honey Do" list as much as I can this morning :help: ..... here goes. :smile:

The keys to answering your question is how is your CUSTOM rod going to be used most of the time AND what size jig, lure, bait etc... and lastly, what type rod FEEL do you like best.

1. Hows it going to be used--- your answer "Trout and Redfish"

2. What size jig, lure, bait etc... your answer "1/8oz jig heads"

3. What type Rod FEEL do you like best--- No Answer given

a 4th would be-- Is it Casting or Spinning? but thats a easy one. :biggrin:

So with that said, we have 2 of the three main ones.

Blank Manufactures? Which Manufacture? This is a opinion (fords vs chevys again)

Just know this, the lighter, the more graphite and IMO the more expensive they are due to that process of making it super light, THE MORE YOU HAVE TO BABY IT. A simple drop on the deck can make a brittle spot. Most folks dont "baby" their rods, they put in the back of the truck sometimes with the tips in the corner of the tail gate or dropping on top of something. Babying would be carefully carrying in the cab with you, or in a protective case. Prices of blanks depending on manufactures for a 7' inshore rod throwing 1/8oz lead heads can run from $28-- to $300++ and that's JUST the blank itself.

You mentioned mudhole. they sell some nice blanks of their own brands and many of others. I've had good luck with the inexpensive CRB inshore kits for spinners. For a beginner builder, the L or ML Color Series 7'rs are what I normally build for kids or for a person wanting a inexpensive "Throwing jigs under the for trout" . or for beefy'r, maybe a 7'6" MH for a Poppin rod.
Grandson is 10, tough on his "Light" pole (his real name is Tuff, and he is on things lol), and its held up to his torture lol and fish catch'n style. Kits are in the 60-70$ish range, and you have to deal with THEIR low cost components. but, it is what you pay for. For what your askin, the "Light" or "MedLight" would be a suggestion. Some folks refer to it as a "842 or a 843" All companies that Ive seen make one similar to these, with the 843 type usually being referred to as the "All Around" blank. heres a link for a L (842 type like my grandsons, 2 grown daughters, and wife have as a "fun" rod. https://www.mudhole.com/CRB-Freshwater-Rod-Building-Kit-70-Light

Same basic Kit in the MHX brand kicks the price up over the $100 range
https://www.mudhole.com/MHX-White-Fishing-Rod-Kits?quantity=1&custcol_blank_model=123&custcol_kit_application=2&custcol_kit_handle_assembly=1

Here's a Rainshadow blank kit that's the same 842ish for under $100. Good blank, in expensive components https://getbitoutdoors.com/sp842-castkit

With that, it leaves me with my suggestion on Blank. Theirs lots of good quality blanks out there made by many companies. But, a company that has really stepped up to the plate with really affordable tough blanks IMO is Rainshadow. That come from Batson Industries up in Washington State.

in relationship to your need for 1/8oz jig heads, their blanks rated for 1/8th to 3/8 oz jigs usually referred to by many as a "842" Style (or one step higher 843)would be my suggestion.

Some folks have mentioned this 842 blank as "Whip'y'", well, it is. but, its light, really chunks a jig in the 1/8 to 3/8 oz on out there with a Med fast tip, but a Med Light power (backbone). 
if you want more backbone, you move up to a 843 style 1/4 oz to 5/8 it gives you a Medium Back bone,
if you want more backbone than that you go to a 844 etc..

Each is a bit more stiffer, the higher the number.

They also make it (as other great manufactures folks like do) in different qualities.

SP 842
CB70ML
Revelation REVIP70ML-SB
Revelation REVCB70ML-SB 
Immortal IMMP70ML
there might even be others

but, of these, All 5 of these are basically the 842 feel and made for 1/8 to 3/8oz(ish) lures. you will notice a difference in Weight of each one. 
The difference? is the cost and whats in them. If you held each one up, with the butt end to look at, you would see difference in diameters of the butts, and differences in wall thickness's. Price range for the blanks alone are from a guestimate of $28 up to 100$ ish

so with all this boring reading said (since im home bored today lol) my recommendation to you based on your 2 of three questions answered with your post would be a rainshadow Med Light (or Medium) and I would get a mid road Revelation, maybe the REVCB70M. and maybe even cut it down a couple inches. 
here's some to look at, they even list out species they suggest'm for and blue prints on what decent quality components to buy of the Alps or Forcast Brand. Pretty neat stuff if your new to rod building... https://www.rainshadowrodblanks.com/conventional-rod-blanks/

Hope I haven't bored you, or seemed like a "know it all" because I assure ya, I dont lol.... I have lotsssss more to learn and im sure my views (maybe even favorite manufactures) will change with time, but, these are what I like as of today. :wink:

Good luck on your building. Let us see/know how it turns out, and how your friend likes it.

Hog

ps: for me, the hardest obstacle was and still is to learn to do properly and to me is the hardest to master, and are the easiest steps to do---- putting the epoxy on the guides. Watch you some videos on it, get you a tooth pick to remove the excess in front of the single foot guides where its not sloppy look'n. IMO, 2 thin coats works much better than trying to do in one. Sometimes, a couple of applications of Color Preserver before the epoxy helps. The other is the proper guide placement. 
Just looking at a generic chart and seeing a 7' rod and the inches to put the guides from the end, does not work to well. EVERY blank is different, and the guides and proper number of guides needed must be put on and placed in the proper place for the blank to preform as it was designed to do and help avoid breaks. 
Good Luck, :clover: Rod Buildings very addicting, as your fix'n to find out :cheers:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

hog said:


> Some folks have mentioned this 842 blank as "Whip'y'", well, it is. but, its light, really chunks a jig in the 1/8 to 3/8 oz on out there with a Med fast tip, but a Med Light power (backbone).


Heres a 842 style in action pulling in a really nice Trout...


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Norton*

it's the norton #10, just started using them because the line on my tail rods get so twisted. no issues so far but time will tell. :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*rebuild*

i posted up for a possible rod rebuild but might just leave it the way it is and invest that money into a new rod. not sure opinions?? :texasflag


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

c hook said:


> i posted up for a possible rod rebuild but might just leave it the way it is and invest that money into a new rod. not sure opinions?? :texasflag


IMO, its MUCH easier to build from scratch than it is to Rebuild, 
but, if you have the time and patience and its a special blank to ya.... go for it.

Let us see what ya end up do'n...


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

hog said:


> IMO, its MUCH easier to build from scratch than it is to Rebuild,
> but, if you have the time and patience and its a special blank to ya.... go for it.


For sure!

Best way to match a blank to an existing rod is to flex them both next to each other using a series of weights and see how close together the curves stay along the entire length. Mudhole has a tool to support two rods or blanks. They also have a chart but you could use a peg board to get the same info.

If you're going to have someone build a new rod to be exactly like your old All Star they should be able to do the comparison to select the right blank.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

hog said:


> Theres been some great responses above for ya CSAfisher..
> 
> But, for me, the answer is like people talkin "Fords Vs Chevys", or what Lure or Plastic tail should I buy, that works best to catch a Trout.
> The answer is up to the individual once you put the rod and the lure in your hand.
> ...


Thanks for the info. My first 2 builds will be spinning with 3000 size shimano. The first rod is a kit for a buddy. The second will be mine. Iâ€™ve ordered Fuji KLH guides in titanium with 5.5 Fuji runners. Wanted 5.0 but everyone is out of stock. Still deciding on the blank and seat for that rod. Iâ€™m thinking and NSJ812.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

jr22dad said:


> I have built 4 on this blank. Love working with white blanks. I have built for friends and they love em. I rarely ever throw any heavier head than an 1/8 and it works well. I threw a topwater with it the other day and worked very well also. For an inexpensive blank, I'll keep building on them. I'm not sure if I could tell the difference in it and a $150 blank, maybe, maybe not. But I dont worry about screwing up a build on a $50 blank. I like fishing em. JMO


Glad to hear that. Any idea on the weight of the finished rods?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Csafisher said:


> Glad to hear that. Any idea on the weight of the finished rods?


I finished my first build from a mudhole kit with the SJ842 blank. Came out to 4.1 oz with the cheap guides they sent with it. It feels pretty good. Iâ€™m happy for the first one. I have a lot to learn with the thread work.


----------



## Ruben2325 (Feb 28, 2017)

Does Fishing Tackle Unl carry these blanks?


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Csafisher said:


> Iâ€™ve ordered a kit from mudhole to build my first rod. Itâ€™s an MHX blank. This first rod will be for a friend and to get my feet wet in rod building.
> 
> My question is, what is your favorite blank for throwing 1/8oz jig heads with a trout/redfish plastic? And where do you order them?
> 
> ...


You want a Rainshadow IMMS610MXF. You will not be disappointed. Incredible blank for trouts and reds.


----------

